# Prop selection for ankona cayenne 60HP e-tec



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

My Cayenne I reproped to a PowerTech SRD3R14PYS50 11.25X14 Made a world of difference.
60 Zuke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)

CaptDanS said:


> My Cayenne I reproped to a PowerTech SRD3R14PYS50 11.25X14 Made a world of difference.
> 60 Zuke.


That Zuke likes to spin! Etec might have the torque for a 19p but I doubt a 21p if the fine folks at Ankona are using a 17p after testing. JMHO!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

As some have suggested to me, check with the builder for a starting point. Most will come with aluminum, so if you are wanting stainless be sure to let them know, b/c they are two different animals. The aluminum will have a lot more flex under load, and if you have any bottom contact, they are very unforgiving, you probably already know this. As far as running a 19-21, it will basically depend on load and what your tachometer is telling you. There are some prop guys out there that will do a "try it, with exchange" option, as long as the prop is still in new condition. Not sure where your located but the other key in my opinion is to find a good prop shop that can do some tuning or cupping for you once you get close. Ask around, GOOD prop guys are out there. Also running progressive pitches and triple cup in props is nothing new, again you can do this with nearly any prop,if you have access to someone who does good prop work. You need to be able to help them understand what you are trying to accomplish and communicate how the boat is performing. Is it work, hassle PITA? Yeah but it's not like we are reinventing the wheel, lol. But by and large we are tinkerers anyhow, always trying to get the best out of our equipment. I believe the guys name at Propgods is Ken, Powertech has a rep that you can speak with. If you just want to bolt on a prop and be done, check with Foreman props. I think I have narrowed it down to Getaprop.com for the Powertech I'll be starting with, good luck.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Ankona put a Rogue 17" pitch 4 blade on my Cayenne with a 60 etec and jack plate. It performed pretty good from the start, 2 people i was hitting the rev limiter without trimming out at all. I raised the engine to the top holes on the jack plate which gave me 2.5" more height and added a med heavy cup to it and it runs so much better, stays hooked up in turns and can run with the jack plate all the way up with no cavitation issues. I can still touch the rev limiter with one person and trimmed out and hole shot is pretty amazing. I am going to get a 3 blade as a spare at some point probably in a 19" possibly a 20".


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Also there is no way i would want the weight of the 60 HO back there no need to go that fast in a little skiff in my eyes.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Can 


mrbacklash said:


> Ankona put a Rogue 17" pitch 4 blade on my Cayenne with a 60 etec and jack plate. It performed pretty good from the start, 2 people i was hitting the rev limiter without trimming out at all. I raised the engine to the top holes on the jack plate which gave me 2.5" more height and added a med heavy cup to it and it runs so much better, stays hooked up in turns and can run with the jack plate all the way up with no cavitation issues. I can still touch the rev limiter with one person and trimmed out and hole shot is pretty amazing. I am going to get a 3 blade as a spare at some point probably in a 19" possibly a 20".


Can you post a pic on how high you can raise the j.p before it looses pressure while on plane, thanks


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Top picture is trimmed how I normally run gear case is pretty close to even with the bottom of the hull and jack plate is up all the way. Second picture is with the jack plate up all the way and engine tucked in all the way can get on plane like that with 2 people on it. I maintain 19 PSI and the engine was at 94 degrees this morning with 55 deg water temp pretty crazy. I can still move the jack plate up a couple holes on the transom but there is a little more involved with that. Probably a cavitation plate at some point will be needed.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Ye


mrbacklash said:


> Top picture is trimmed how I normally run gear case is pretty close to even with the bottom of the hull and jack plate is up all the way. Second picture is with the jack plate up all the way and engine tucked in all the way can get on plane like that with 2 people on it. I maintain 19 PSI and the engine was at 94 degrees this morning with 55 deg water temp pretty crazy. I can still move the jack plate up a couple holes on the transom but there is a little more involved with that. Probably a cavitation plate at some point will be needed.
> 
> View attachment 57270
> View attachment 57268


 Yea i might need a cavitation plate If go any higher. Thanks for pic!


----------

